# Interracial Dating:Your feelings/ experience



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Interracial Dating:Your feelings /experience

I'm not against it,, even their kids =sooooooooo beautiful,, and a lot= become Smart and very successful........_* but it's not always like that  ,, it's not something new or rare in this country,,,,:teeth*_

no experience so can't say anything,,,,,

====================================
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/r-u-mixed-race-93497/?highlight=mixed
=====================================
not sure if it's good or not to put this:

*Eminem* raps about a bad experience with a *black* girlfriend and warns of the dangers of dating *black* women, "Blacks and whites they sometimes mix / but *black* girls only want your money cause they're dumb chicks:um. He continued, "Don't date a *black* girl / if you do it once you won't do it twice. "*Black* girls are dumb, and white girls are good chicks." ...........

but he always work with them!!!:b:yes


----------



## theres no point (Sep 16, 2011)

none
never dated before


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Current gf is white, a mix of russian and polish. I'm asian, full blood vietnamese.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> Current gf is white, a mix of russian and polish. I'm asian, full blood vietnamese.


 both= HOTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Current gf is white, a mix of russian and polish. I'm asian, full blood vietnamese.


I'm half filipino and I can't get over the feeling of being inferior to white women. I guess that's just my SA bringing me down again!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I voted wouldn't mind dating someone of a different race.


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

i married same race but closest outside this are both asian and im real comfortable with them and their families. first long term boyfriend i had was black, and i also dated pakistani before. all lovely people.


----------



## brennan32 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think if two people like each other and are good together it shouldn't matter what race either one is. In my experience I've found that love doesn't really discriminate--love is love.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't mind interracial relationships at all. In fact, I'm not really attracted to my own race. Must be a self-loathing SA thing.



Marlon said:


> I'm half filipino and *I can't get over the feeling of being inferior to white women*. I guess that's just my SA bringing me down again!


I feel the same towards other races. That they won't like me or something based on my ethnicity.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

"I'm mixed race myself but no" Lawl, how does that work? They'd only date people of those same mixed races, or any, or... huh? 

Anyway, yes - at the risk of sounding creepy, and if I were actually wanting to date at all, I'd be more than open to dating someone of a different race.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

"I don't mind dating someone from another race". I used to be in "semi-relationship" with someone from another other race.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> "_*I'm mixed race myself but no*_" Lawl, how does that work? They'd only date people of those same mixed races, or any, or... huh?
> 
> Anyway, yes - at the risk of sounding creepy, and if I were actually wanting to date at all, I'd be more than open to dating someone of a different race.


sometimes mixed race people r like a _football,,_ each race kick them to the other,, so trhey will simply try to find mixed race people like them,,,

as far as I know it's common between those half-americans,,,


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I dare any of you to make up a more confusing poll than this one ! (maybe add fifty more options to the list ?)


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't see why race is an issue. Culture maybe, but not race.


----------



## Kong (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I find white women more attractive. I can't imagine myself having a serious relationship with someone of another race, and I certainly wouldn't want to have kids with one. The thought of looking at my child and seeing someone that looks nothing like me doesn't appeal.

Strangely out of all those options none of them fitted me.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

My daughter is mixed race and she looks a lot like me, thanks.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd love to date a non-black person!! Non-blacks don't want anything to do with me though, especially where I'm from. I didn't realise eminem was such a racist piece of rubbish.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

sweetD said:


> I'd love to date a non-black person!! Non-blacks don't want anything to do with me though, especially where I'm from. I didn't realise eminem was such a racist piece of rubbish.


What makes you think he's racist?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> What makes you think he's racist?


Read straight arrows 1st post


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh i see. Doesnt seem like something he would say and seriously mean.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

If we're truly to abolish racism and promote equality, then it should be implemented into all aspects of life, preferring a girl purely based on race is pretty messed up in my opinion.

All girls are beautiful whether they're white, black, Asian, or any other race, it doesn't matter...


----------



## Kong (Sep 11, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> If we're truly to abolish racism and promote equality, then it should be implemented into all aspects of life, preferring a girl purely based on race is pretty messed up in my opinion.
> 
> All girls are beautiful whether they're white, black, Asian, or any other race, it doesn't matter...


Abolish racism and promote equality by forcing people to find all races attractive. Where do I sign up? :blank


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

You've got to mix up some ingredient to make a delicious cake.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Oh i see. Doesnt seem like something he would say and seriously mean.


He made the song in the early 90s so he was young, doubt he thinks like that now but its still very offensive n racist! He's an idiot anyway, and angry. Don't care for his music.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I am Hispanic and I'm mostly only attracted to Hispanic and white girls.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> If we're truly to abolish racism and promote equality, then it should be implemented into all aspects of life, preferring a girl purely based on race is pretty messed up in my opinion.
> 
> All girls are beautiful whether they're white, black, Asian, or any other race, it doesn't matter...


Finding a race more attractive than another is different from thinking that race is superior. It's just a personal preference some people have, such as the preference for a certain hair colour, body shape, personality type, etc. However, I've found women of multiple races attractive.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sure why not your probably a mixed race anyway you just dont know it


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

my ex was a different race, but my mom is a closet racist. She told me when I was little that if I dated another race she wouldn't approve.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Already dated outside my race, more than once. I'm attracted to all the colours of the rainbow so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Vict0r (Oct 17, 2011)

If you love them it shouldn't matter what race they are at all.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I would date someone of a different race. Love is love and it doesn't matter what the person's skin color is.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no more attraction to one race compared to another (dk if that makes sense, but yeah :lol). Been attracted to dudes of various races. In fact, find it sad when people dislike their own race, but whatever. I am in an interracial relationship.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Didn't know Eminem wrote that. How ignorant and insensitive of him. Whatever little respect I had left for him is now gone and I could care less if he wrote it a decade ago.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't have any problem dating someone of a different race.


----------



## KingJeremyTheWicked (Oct 3, 2013)

Marakunda said:


> If we're truly to abolish racism and promote equality, then it should be implemented into all aspects of life, preferring a girl purely based on race is pretty messed up in my opinion.
> 
> All girls are beautiful whether they're white, black, Asian, or any other race, it doesn't matter...


Exactly. These people keep claiming race doesn't matter and they don't see "skin color" (a very inaccurate term) yet they keep emphasizing on the fact that they're interraicial. Quite the contradiction, eh?
(And I'm not talking about anyone here on this thread or forum specifically just in case anyone thinks I'm calling them out.)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I made this topic two years ago! WoW!


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am attracted to all races and I am mixed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm Mexican but I prefer to date Asian and white women.



straightarrows said:


> I made this topic two years ago! WoW!


You have an obsession with race for some reason.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd love to date an Eastern Asian girl. East Asian girls are the most feminine and beautiful of the entire world. Same as how Blacks are the most masculine in the world followed by Arabs. Hence why Blacks have the big cock stereotype going on.

Every other race doesn't really appeal much to me tbh. Although I think I might be able to settle with a white girl.


----------



## KingJeremyTheWicked (Oct 3, 2013)

nubly said:


> I'm Mexican but I prefer to date Asian and white women.
> 
> You have an obsession with race for some reason.


How is he obsessed with race? Why is it that in our society bringing up a topic is considered obsession?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

don't have a problem with it, have dated someone quite dark (sri lankan) in contrast to me, which was interesting, especially on nights out when people have been drinking and have the confidence to voice their distaste through obvious remarks or not so subtle facial expressions as you walk past. particularly darker guys giving you the death stare, as if you're taking their women. I'm sure its the same for darker guys with lighter girls too.. maybe its where I live that played a factor too, but I tend to think everyone is all pc and cool with it until they're confronted with it after a few drinks.. then you see the truth.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had more black than white. It's not a preference. It's just how it goes if you're life mixes you way out of proportion where you're the minority. I have found though that by and large black females are a lot less complicated and stuck up than white chicks. My experience with latinas has been surprising in that at least the ones I have spent any time with were more racist than most of the white chicks--as if they are pure. Hello? None of them were from Spain.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never dated outside my race. But then again I can count on my fingers the number of times I have even seen a person of another race but white. Not much diversity in here. 99,999% white.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm open to dating people of any background physically, although I guess if our moral ideals are way separated that would be no good at all. I don't see interracial as an issue, it's just intercultural that can be.

I don't like when people make assumptions about someone's personality based on their physical appearence eg: black women are all ghetto, white women are all stuck up, black men are really aggressive and overly masculine, East Asian men are sexless and unemotional, Southern European guys are really passionate and confident, Northern Europeans are really introverted, Asian women are really submissive, white men are boring, guys of South Asian and Middle Eastern descent are automatically sexist <--- those are some of the most common ones I see all the time online.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

The fourth option summed it up best for me. I also wouldn't mind trying it again in the future.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've never dated before but i'm attracted to ALL girls. Trust me on that.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont like the way the media portrays white men vs men of other races

If you look at the way hollywood portrays things, majority of asian women are shown with white men. I am not asian, but i think the opposite rarely takes place, except with famous stars.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't mind. The area where I live has quite a few different racial and ethnic groups, but mixing socially is only somewhat common and only with some groups. There are some very nice features that I notice sometimes.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I have had this experience- across race but also culture- it was a specific divide not often crossed in the UK. It made it (even more) interesting. I miss her.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nubly said:


> I'm Mexican but I prefer to date Asian and white women.
> 
> You have an obsession with race for some reason.


look who is talking.... Nubly:b:b:b:b:b



Bluestar29 said:


> I am attracted to all races and I am mixed.


u will change....


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I've dated outside my race many times. Everything started out good, obviously, but, it didn't end up that way. Cultural differences can be a pain sometimes -- especially if they are from a culture where females are seen as lesser than males. That is just a stumbling block though. I will probably never stop being attracted to other races. :b


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

My ex was half black. Im not against dating other races but im much more attracted to white men so thats usually what i go for. If there was a guy from another race that i found attractive and he found me attractive as well, i would date him. Why not?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

None of my relationship experiences have been with black gals but it's not as though I'm opposed to seeing one, I'm just generally attracted white gals is all.

As far as I'm concerned you should date who you dig, period


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why we are divided by races, cant we just be co-human


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it's cool and it's nice :3 I'm mix


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I find way too many women attractive to limit myself to one race.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My only relationship was an interracial one.


----------

